# some adults and babies (pic heavy)



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My old buck, broke him out of retirement as his son was not sireing well. he is 2 years old.








baby fox

































































































Siamese
Import line
















my line

































































































































ch/ce X ch/ce litter


----------



## Hairless (Aug 22, 2013)

Lovely. I do like them fox's


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

I love how enormous these are and their huge ears!! I hope you do well with them


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, they are so pretty!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh I'm in love with the foxes too. That imported line has great ears! Congrads to every one! (One = Mouse)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, I've been disappointed with the Fox reasontly as they have been having crap litters and none of the bucks have been doing as well in shows as there farther did. Sadly he died at the weekend but I'm hoping her farther (the first pic) will produce another one like him. He has produced two litters so far who I are looking ok now but he seems to be finding it hard to win over the 3 lady's he is in with now.

I'll have to get a pic of the lump now that's massive lol


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

These pictures have made me SO excited for November!!! =D


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow just stunning!


----------

